

The Flynn effect - drKarl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect

======
drKarl
My favorite part: "if American children of 1932 could take an IQ test normed
during 1997 their average IQ would have been only about 80,[3] which would be
classified as having borderline mental retardation or worse".

